# Paper mache help!



## Kerri Libby Gleason (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I am making a giant ball out of paper mache (the costume is Wilson, from Castaway). I took a 48" (?) ball, covered it with black trash bags, and put on one layer of paper mache. My plan is to put a few more layers, then deflate and remove the ball. I'm wondering if I should continue with the paper mache or put a layer of chicken wire over the first before continuing. I'm afraid once I deflate the ball the whole thing will cave in. I have a week to get this done. Ideas? Tips? Thanks!


----------



## Red witch (Aug 6, 2013)

Just add another layer of paper mache , let dry. It should be fine without the chicken wire.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd do one more layer then deflate. If the mache ball does cave it's easier to push out the caved in spots if you have fewer layers. You'd just need to cut a bigger hole to get your hand into & push out any spots. You won't need chicken wire if you do a few more layers of mache once the ball is out.


----------



## Ellie13 (Sep 1, 2012)

I agree with RCIAG.

I have used Dan Reeders methods http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1N7DNUXcn2I where you dip your hands into the glue water and then rub it on the paper layers and after 3 layers on my pumpkin I could just about smack it with a bat and not break it. I would not worry at all about using chicken wire. (unless you are thinking people will hit you with a bat.)(c:


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

*deleted....
My idea sucked..


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I usually do 4 layers and make sure they are dry before adding the next layer. It should be easy to pull out the ball.


----------

